# Day 10 with 9 wk old pup - Desperate for Help



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I’m so glad to have found this group. We are at wit’s end and need support and suggestions. We dreamed for years of bringing our puppy home and thought we were completely prepared in every way. But despite knowing it was going to be HARD work, especially the first month, we're really struggling.

Nighttime is kind of okay, which is a relief. Our male pup goes right to sleep in his crate in his bed and only gets me up once or twice. That is the only thing going well for us. Potty training is still a mess. But what has us losing it is we can't seem to make any progress getting him on a schedule, most notably napping or occupying himself in his crate or pen for even short times during the day so we can move freely and simply make/eat meals and take care of necessary tasks. Despite providing toys, Kong, etc., to keep him occupied, the barking, screaming and fuss are absolutely nonstop. 

To make the situation even more stressful, my husband can't tolerate the incessant barking as we try to accustom our puppy to confinement. I've been using vacation time to this point so I could be here to get everyone settled. But when he is home alone later this week, trying to work, he won't be able to simply remove himself from the noise and won't be able to get his work done, especially as pup and pen will be in the same room with him. Frankly, I have been caught blindsided by his inability to cope with this. 

I really need suggestions if you have some. I spend every spare minute watching training videos, reading books, throwing money at toys and things to help. Nothing works. I know we’re doing something wrong - probably many things - but I am so overwhelmed I don‘t know where to start or where to turn.

I don't want to be forced to return our beautiful boy, but am caught in the middle of a "me or the dog" bind. Also “my sanity or the dog.” I'm very desperate to find solutions rather than make the hard choice but am running out of options.

Thank you. Also if you are in the Twin Cities and know of any good in home trainers, please let me know.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

I think I see many of your solutions in the very words you wrote.

First, I'd like to hear what you'd consider a perfect 24 hour period with your puppy, on this very day.

Also, give my a hypothetical perfect day when he turns 6 months old.

For each, am not looking for hour by hour.... but enough time resolution to get an idea of the anticipated time you want/intend on spending with him... and time you definitely don't want to spend with him.

Additionally, are you former dog owners... and when you were "preparing" for this puppy, did you do any specific research into the vizsla breed? I'm assuming this male puppy is a vizsla, though you never specifically mentioned it.


----------



## Sloane (Jun 17, 2021)

The puppy stage is very hard. I too "prepared" by reading books, trying to figure out a schedule, buying toys, puzzles, games, etc. I still found the first few weeks incredibly challenging (I cried every single day for the first week), but now I have a wonderful companion in my 13-month old, Poppy. But each puppy is different and it takes a while to establish a schedule. For the first year, that schedule will shift every few weeks or months as your puppy develops. Being flexible and figuring out what works for you and your dog is key. That said, here are some things I did with Poppy that I think really helped us:

Potty Training - Poppy took to potty training pretty quickly, but I took her out every 20 - 30 minutes when she was not napping. As soon as she woke up from a nap, we went outside. I think the frequency of our outings helped her pick up potty training quickly. 

Crate Training - To help with potty training, when I wasn't interacting with her - playing, training, etc. - then she was in her crate. I work from home, so I set her crate up in my office where she could see me and see outside. She got treats for being quiet and she did eventually learn to settle down and be ok in the crate. I know it doesn't seem like it now, but your pup will get the hang of the crate eventually. Make sure it's comfy and inviting (if you haven't already). I think Poppy being able to see me while she was in the crate during the day helped a lot with her anxiety. As long as she could see me, get reassurance, and get rewarded for settling and being quiet, she was ok in the crate. 

I hope that helps and good luck with your puppy!


----------



## Scouts mom (9 mo ago)

WoodsyOne said:


> Hello everyone. I’m so glad to have found this group. We are at wit’s end and need support and suggestions. We dreamed for years of bringing our puppy home and thought we were completely prepared in every way. But despite knowing it was going to be HARD work, especially the first month, we're really struggling.
> 
> Nighttime is kind of okay, which is a relief. Our male pup goes right to sleep in his crate in his bed and only gets me up once or twice. That is the only thing going well for us. Potty training is still a mess. But what has us losing it is we can't seem to make any progress getting him on a schedule, most notably napping or occupying himself in his crate or pen for even short times during the day so we can move freely and simply make/eat meals and take care of necessary tasks. Despite providing toys, Kong, etc., to keep him occupied, the barking, screaming and fuss are absolutely nonstop.
> 
> ...


We just got our puppy about a month ago. I can tell you if someone would have come to my door those first 2 weeks asking to buy him I would have done it! The potty training was similar to another persons answer. Take them out the same door and to the same spot every time but be proactive. As soon as the get up from sleeping, after they eat and after play time. Our biggest issue is getting him to sleep through the night but I’m sure it will get better. I do know someone in the Twin Cities looking for a Vizsla pup if you do decide now isn’t the time for a pup!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your not really going to get a puppy on a schedule for the first couple of months. 
They sleep when they are tired, and need to be taken out to potty, every 20 are so minutes that they are awake. The most you can do is try to tire them out, so they fall asleep and you can get things done. They are a custom to playing with their littermates, and not being alone. They need time to slowly adjust to their new home.


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

derwos said:


> I think I see many of your solutions in the very words you wrote.
> 
> First, I'd like to hear what you'd consider a perfect 24 hour period with your puppy, on this very day.
> 
> ...


Yes, my puppy is a Vizsla. I respectfully decline being Vizslanalyzed, but will consider your questions. We are dog people of over 25 years and of course did much research before deciding to welcome a Vizsla puppy into our home. Thank you very much for replying.


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

Sloane said:


> The puppy stage is very hard. I too "prepared" by reading books, trying to figure out a schedule, buying toys, puzzles, games, etc. I still found the first few weeks incredibly challenging (I cried every single day for the first week), but now I have a wonderful companion in my 13-month old, Poppy. But each puppy is different and it takes a while to establish a schedule. For the first year, that schedule will shift every few weeks or months as your puppy develops. Being flexible and figuring out what works for you and your dog is key. That said, here are some things I did with Poppy that I think really helped us:
> 
> Potty Training - Poppy took to potty training pretty quickly, but I took her out every 20 - 30 minutes when she was not napping. As soon as she woke up from a nap, we went outside. I think the frequency of our outings helped her pick up potty training quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply. This is very helpful. Yes, SO MUCH crying!

I’m *constantly* taking our little guy outside. To the point he seems to be super sick of being toted out to the potty spot. Still, he will pee outside, then find more to pee soon after returning inside. Argh. It’s hard to concentrate on training games and playtime when worried and watching for signs he’s going to pee yet again. I have potty bells to try, just have to figure where to put them since he is confined to one part of our big family room for now and doesn’t have direct access all the way to the potty door.

His crate is cozy at night, he won‘t quiet down unless his bed is in there. But when agitated during the day for naps, it’s just covered crate with Nylabone or Kong for entertainment and his Snugglepuppy on top of the crate. I’ve been cautioned against having bedding in the crate until at least through the teething stage. Some crate news from today though - he finally quieted down in the crate twice! I tried adding white noise from my iPad, so maybe that made the difference? I’ve been reluctant to crate him for short stints if he doesn’t potty outside or for naps when he’s overtired because of the endless (and I mean endless) barkscreaming. But I’m just going to have to go for it aren’t I? Hoping this was a step in the right direction. Also had some pretty good crate and pen game responses. Nervous to see what happens when I leave him with my husband to sneak in a run tomorrow morning. Adding some healthy normalcy back into our days while still seeing to all the puppy needs is crucial for success. Gotta go for it and hope we’re pleasantly surprised!

I’m curious - is Poppy also comfortable being in the crate away from you? What are your favorite puzzles/ games? Thank you!


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

Scouts mom said:


> We just got our puppy about a month ago. I can tell you if someone would have come to my door those first 2 weeks asking to buy him I would have done it! The potty training was similar to another persons answer. Take them out the same door and to the same spot every time but be proactive. As soon as the get up from sleeping, after they eat and after play time. Our biggest issue is getting him to sleep through the night but I’m sure it will get better. I do know someone in the Twin Cities looking for a Vizsla pup if you do decide now isn’t the time for a pup!


Thank you - your response is very reassuring. It’s a comfort knowing we aren’t alone in struggling these first days/weeks. We are taking him out at all those key times as well as watching him like a hawk! Sometimes it does happen that I second guess my impulse/observation and miss. Argh! 

He would have to go back to breeder upon surrender per agreement, but thanks.


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

texasred said:


> Your not really going to get a puppy on a schedule for the first couple of months.
> They sleep when they are tired, and need to be taken out to potty, every 20 are so minutes that they are awake. The most you can do is try to tire them out, so they fall asleep and you can get things done. They are a custom to playing with their littermates, and not being alone. They need time to slowly adjust to their new home.


Thank you. I appreciate your input.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

WoodsyOne said:


> Yes, my puppy is a Vizsla. I respectfully decline being Vizslanalyzed, but will consider your questions. We are dog people of over 25 years and of course did much research before deciding to welcome a Vizsla puppy into our home. Thank you very much for replying.


Fair enough.
Good luck. It’s abundantly apparent you’ll need much. 
My thoughts and prayers are with the nameless, tiny puppy.


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

derwos said:


> Fair enough.
> Good luck. It’s abundantly apparent you’ll need much.
> My thoughts and prayers are with the nameless, tiny puppy.


Thank you. All new puppy owners can do with the good thoughts of others. However, our puppy is not nameless. I simply prefer to maintain a level of anonymity on social platforms. 🙂


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

WoodsyOne said:


> Thank you. All new puppy owners can do with the good thoughts of others. However, our puppy is not nameless. I simply prefer to maintain a level of anonymity on social platforms. 🙂


… and I thought I was overly cautious, bordering on neurotic, in maintaining anonymity on the internet.🤣😂🤣


----------



## Sloane (Jun 17, 2021)

WoodsyOne said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. This is very helpful. Yes, SO MUCH crying!
> 
> I’m *constantly* taking our little guy outside. To the point he seems to be super sick of being toted out to the potty spot. Still, he will pee outside, then find more to pee soon after returning inside. Argh. It’s hard to concentrate on training games and playtime when worried and watching for signs he’s going to pee yet again. I have potty bells to try, just have to figure where to put them since he is confined to one part of our big family room for now and doesn’t have direct access all the way to the potty door.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're doing the right things on potty training. I think every puppy is a little different, so it may just take him some time to get it - hopefully that happens very soon! 

Yay on the crate success! He'll get it eventually. I felt like Poppy was never going to learn, but she finally did! 

Poppy is really only crated now when I am away from the house. She never got to a point where she liked being in the crate if the crate was in a different room from me. I know that's not always possible for every situation, so I empathize that having him in a different room from your partner while he's working will be difficult. Once Poppy got better with potty training and wasn't sleeping quite as much during the day, I got a waterproof mat on amazon and an adjustable play pen. I set her up in there with her bed, some toys, etc. and we kept that set up until she was fully potty trained. After that, she had free range of my office space. 

Poppy likes all of the Outward Hound puzzles. She solves them pretty quickly, but she gets excited when I bring them out. She likes all of the West Paw toys and puzzles as well. The toppl treat toys are kind of expensive, but I think it's worth it to get both pieces. I put high value treats in there and connect the small and large pieces tightly. It takes her a good 10 - 15 minutes to wedge it open and get the treats out. She also likes the snoop toy from Planet Dog. We also go through a lot of braided bully sticks - those last her much longer than the regular ones. It usually takes her a couple hours to get through a 12 inch stick. I also bought the Pupsicle Pack from mywoof.com. It's similar to the kong, but it contains the mess much better. I don't like giving Poppy stuffed kongs because she makes a mess. 

Once you trust your pup with bedding in his crate, I highly recommend a Snoozer Pets crate cozy cave. Poppy LOVES her cozy caves and that's where she settles now while I am working. She has the rectangular crate bed as well as a round bed. 

Hang in there and I promise it will get better!!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

The first few weeks are very challenging! In our limited experience once they reach 6 months they start to become great dogs.

BUT you have to make it to the 6 month plus point.

I am a bit (lot) of a smart azz. So bear with me a little.

No matter how prepared you thought you were, you were NOT!

It WILL get better.

Our first V was a challenge we had done a lot of research and we were ready. NOT!

For your husband a decent set of headphones while he is working? Listen to some music?

At night we slept on the floor near the kennel. When he went to sleep we snuck out.

Good luck. And Patience.

If you give up we can be there in 6-8 hours.

Regards

We lost our first male very young and even after what we went thru with him it was horribly hard on us. We Got 2 More.One was a regime and easy the other was not nearly what our first one was.

Get to six months!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

re home not regime


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

InTheNet said:


> The first few weeks are very challenging! In our limited experience once they reach 6 months they start to become great dogs.
> 
> BUT you have to make it to the 6 month plus point.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! Right now I’m focusing on getting to that 12-week mark. Seems like that can be the first turning point? Will set 6 mos. as the next carrot! Good news is that we set the playpen up out in the room where my husband works, and things went incredibly well. Of course I was still around to provide potty breaks, etc., but … I’m taking that as progress and a good sign. Thank you, again. P.S. 6-8 hours, huh? 😂


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

Sloane said:


> Sounds like you're doing the right things on potty training. I think every puppy is a little different, so it may just take him some time to get it - hopefully that happens very soon!
> 
> Yay on the crate success! He'll get it eventually. I felt like Poppy was never going to learn, but she finally did!
> 
> ...


Amazing info, thank you! Guess I’ll be doing yet more shopping. Can’t wait to check all these out. I tried setting up plastic cups over treats in a muffin tin today. Mostly he wanted to munch and kill the cups. Ha! Absolutely, a Cozy Cave is on my list for when potty training is accomplished. His cozy crate bed has a half cover, but the one time I showed it to him so he could crawl under if he chose, he just wanted to bite it. Wee shark. So far, he doesn’t think Kongs are any great shakes no matter what I put in them, even though I help him get started. Lickimat with peanut butter is typically more of a hit. Plain yogurt? Forget it! He obviously hasn’t read the Stuff Dogs Love rule book. Thank you, again!


----------



## Viktor’s Dad (12 mo ago)

Hi, I don’t have any more advice beyond the great tips already provided. But I will tell you that you are not alone. Viktor just turned 5 months last week and is turning into a much more manageable pup (for now), but the first month and particularly the first few weeks were miserable.

We ended up sleeping on an inflatable mattress in the kitchen for two nights, listened to him constantly whine and cry in the crate and basically try to eat everything. But within a month things stabilised. It felt like a year but we got there.

Every pup is different but your experience sounds totally normal. Stick with it and he’ll get it…and when you need a minute or two break, toss a bunch of kibble on the floor and make him play “find it!”.


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello, Your puppy is very young. I remember that when I got my pup, it was more hard work than I expected, in spite of having had dogs before. Vizsla puppies definitely have extra intensity and no off switch!! but they are the cutest  and full of life!! Like @InTheNet said before they get significantly better at month 6 or so. At that time I did a lot of research on how to manage the extra intensity and painful nipping an puppy biting..and these are the things that worked for me.

1. Lot of crate time. Also cover the crate if you can ...they need a LOT of sleep...in fact I remember , at one point he used to be out for only 15-20 mins or so before he got out of control and back in the crate he went. To a large degree this was the only thing that worked to manage the biting.
2. Usually they seem out of control, cranky..again its mostly because they are very tired and need crate time. My pup used to do this at predictable times everyday ( 5pm or so)...so I would put him in the crate before he would go crazy on me.
3.I got a large crate that he can grow into...but used a divider so that his space was small in the crate. I would leave him in the crate and take him out for potty every hour or so for first few weeks ...he was quick to learn not to potty in the house. The limited space in the crate helps ...because they usually won't want to potty where they sleep. If the crate is too big he may go to the other side in the crate and potty there.
4. At some point I did use a squirt gun to let him know that charging at me and biting is not ok....used it sparingly, but it worked. you may want to keep a couple around in your room.

Enjoy your pup, they grow up fast...he will be the best dog in a few months, hang in there!! I remember at times i was so tired of handling his energy...but then one day he caught kennel cough from some other dog and was not moving much at all and looking very sad. and had me really worried. At that moment, I remember feeling I would give anything to have him back at his regular intense, full of energy self!! They are clowns!... enjoy this time.


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

Viktor’s Dad said:


> Hi, I don’t have any more advice beyond the great tips already provided. But I will tell you that you are not alone. Viktor just turned 5 months last week and is turning into a much more manageable pup (for now), but the first month and particularly the first few weeks were miserable.
> 
> We ended up sleeping on an inflatable mattress in the kitchen for two nights, listened to him constantly whine and cry in the crate and basically try to eat everything. But within a month things stabilised. It felt like a year but we got there.
> 
> Every pup is different but your experience sounds totally normal. Stick with it and he’ll get it…and when you need a minute or two break, toss a bunch of kibble on the floor and make him play “find it!”.


Thank you so much. Miserable is right - and something about your saying so is oddly comforting. I think what makes this experience all the more difficult is the ups and downs. We will have a great morning, then plummet to a s*** afternoon or evening. The next day vice versa. It’s tremendously exhausting. Thank you for adding your words of support. You all are helping me to hang on.


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

rchik43 said:


> Hello, Your puppy is very young. I remember that when I got my pup, it was more hard work than I expected, in spite of having had dogs before. Vizsla puppies definitely have extra intensity and no off switch!! but they are the cutest  and full of life!! Like @InTheNet said before they get significantly better at month 6 or so. At that time I did a lot of research on how to manage the extra intensity and painful nipping an puppy biting..and these are the things that worked for me.
> 
> 1. Lot of crate time. Also cover the crate if you can ...they need a LOT of sleep...in fact I remember , at one point he used to be out for only 15-20 mins or so before he got out of control and back in the crate he went. To a large degree this was the only thing that worked to manage the biting.
> 2. Usually they seem out of control, cranky..again its mostly because they are very tired and need crate time. My pup used to do this at predictable times everyday ( 5pm or so)...so I would put him in the crate before he would go crazy on me.
> ...


Thank you so much! His crate is covered and with a divider as you describe. He doesn’t have accidents overnight (have I jinxed myself now?). But wow, much as I want to commit to crating him for 10 min. if he doesn’t potty outside, the barkscreaming that would ensue seems almost more intolerable than another pee in the house - as happened today at least once. It was a terrible afternoon here after a quite lovely morning. Rainy today, which probably made everything worse, though he minded it less than expected. He would NOT chill out this evening at his normal time, like a kid with too much sugar. We actually wondered if the carrot we gave him today (and which he LOVED) had made him hyper. 😄 Simply not himself and zoomies went on foreeeeeever. As I replied to another poster, these highs and lows are killing me. Also the potty training. I decided to try potty bells so hung them up today - he barked, growled and lunged at them until I took them down and put them out of sight! Never mind! (Primal scream) It will get better, it will get better…….. Thank you again. What a day. I do hope your is fit as a fiddle now.


----------



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

WoodsyOne said:


> Hello everyone. I’m so glad to have found this group. We are at wit’s end and need support and suggestions. We dreamed for years of bringing our puppy home and thought we were completely prepared in every way. But despite knowing it was going to be HARD work, especially the first month, we're really struggling.
> 
> Nighttime is kind of okay, which is a relief. Our male pup goes right to sleep in his crate in his bed and only gets me up once or twice. That is the only thing going well for us. Potty training is still a mess. But what has us losing it is we can't seem to make any progress getting him on a schedule, most notably napping or occupying himself in his crate or pen for even short times during the day so we can move freely and simply make/eat meals and take care of necessary tasks. Despite providing toys, Kong, etc., to keep him occupied, the barking, screaming and fuss are absolutely nonstop.
> 
> ...





WoodsyOne said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. This is very helpful. Yes, SO MUCH crying!
> 
> I’m *constantly* taking our little guy outside. To the point he seems to be super sick of being toted out to the potty spot. Still, he will pee outside, then find more to pee soon after returning inside. Argh. It’s hard to concentrate on training games and playtime when worried and watching for signs he’s going to pee yet again. I have potty bells to try, just have to figure where to put them since he is confined to one part of our big family room for now and doesn’t have direct access all the way to the potty door.
> 
> ...





WoodsyOne said:


> Thank you so much! His crate is covered and with a divider as you describe. He doesn’t have accidents overnight (have I jinxed myself now?). But wow, much as I want to commit to crating him for 10 min. if he doesn’t potty outside, the barkscreaming that would ensue seems almost more intolerable than another pee in the house - as happened today at least once. It was a terrible afternoon here after a quite lovely morning. Rainy today, which probably made everything worse, though he minded it less than expected. He would NOT chill out this evening at his normal time, like a kid with too much sugar. We actually wondered if the carrot we gave him today (and which he LOVED) had made him hyper. 😄 Simply not himself and zoomies went on foreeeeeever. As I replied to another poster, these highs and lows are killing me. Also the potty training. I decided to try potty bells so hung them up today - he barked, growled and lunged at them until I took them down and put them out of sight! Never mind! (Primal scream) It will get better, it will get better…….. Thank you again. What a day. I do hope your is fit as a fiddle now.





WoodsyOne said:


> Thank you so much! His crate is covered and with a divider as you describe. He doesn’t have accidents overnight (have I jinxed myself now?). But wow, much as I want to commit to crating him for 10 min. if he doesn’t potty outside, the barkscreaming that would ensue seems almost more intolerable than another pee in the house - as happened today at least once. It was a terrible afternoon here after a quite lovely morning. Rainy today, which probably made everything worse, though he minded it less than expected. He would NOT chill out this evening at his normal time, like a kid with too much sugar. We actually wondered if the carrot we gave him today (and which he LOVED) had made him hyper. 😄 Simply not himself and zoomies went on foreeeeeever. As I replied to another poster, these highs and lows are killing me. Also the potty training. I decided to try potty bells so hung them up today - he barked, growled and lunged at them until I took them down and put them out of sight! Never mind! (Primal scream) It will get better, it will get better…….. Thank you again. What a day. I do hope your is fit as a fiddle now.





WoodsyOne said:


> Thank you so much! His crate is covered and with a divider as you describe. He doesn’t have accidents overnight (have I jinxed myself now?). But wow, much as I want to commit to crating him for 10 min. if he doesn’t potty outside, the barkscreaming that would ensue seems almost more intolerable than another pee in the house - as happened today at least once. It was a terrible afternoon here after a quite lovely morning. Rainy today, which probably made everything worse, though he minded it less than expected. He would NOT chill out this evening at his normal time, like a kid with too much sugar. We actually wondered if the carrot we gave him today (and which he LOVED) had made him hyper. 😄 Simply not himself and zoomies went on foreeeeeever. As I replied to another poster, these highs and lows are killing me. Also the potty training. I decided to try potty bells so hung them up today - he barked, growled and lunged at them until I took them down and put them out of sight! Never mind! (Primal scream) It will get better, it will get better…….. Thank you again. What a day. I do hope your is fit as a fiddle now.





WoodsyOne said:


> Thank you so much! His crate is covered and with a divider as you describe. He doesn’t have accidents overnight (have I jinxed myself now?). But wow, much as I want to commit to crating him for 10 min. if he doesn’t potty outside, the barkscreaming that would ensue seems almost more intolerable than another pee in the house - as happened today at least once. It was a terrible afternoon here after a quite lovely morning. Rainy today, which probably made everything worse, though he minded it less than expected. He would NOT chill out this evening at his normal time, like a kid with too much sugar. We actually wondered if the carrot we gave him today (and which he LOVED) had made him hyper. 😄 Simply not himself and zoomies went on foreeeeeever. As I replied to another poster, these highs and lows are killing me. Also the potty training. I decided to try potty bells so hung them up today - he barked, growled and lunged at them until I took them down and put them out of sight! Never mind! (Primal scream) It will get better, it will get better…….. Thank you again. What a day. I do hope your is fit as a fiddle now.


You have a baby vizsla. He wants to be with you not be alone. You can try rolling a towel up jelly roll fashion and putting that in his crate around his body so he can snuggle into it an get some warmth. You can also try putting an article of your clothing into or next to his crate so he smells you and thinks you are near and you can try putting a towel over his crate. That might help with the howling or barking. 

Potty training -- Again he is a baby and just like a human baby you are on his body's schedule
you have to keep taking him outside every half hour or so. The time will get longer and you will get an idea of how often he pees/poops. You just have to keep at it and eventually he will get the idea of going out. 
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

You have a baby vizsla. He wants to be with you not be alone. You can try rolling a towel up jelly roll fashion and putting that in his crate around his body so he can snuggle into it an get some warmth. You can also try putting an article of your clothing into or next to his crate so he smells you and thinks you are near and you can try putting a towel over his crate. That might help with the howling or barking. 

Potty training -- Again he is a baby and just like a human baby you are on his body's schedule
you have to keep taking him outside every half hour or so. The time will get longer and you will get an idea of how often he pees/poops. You just have to keep at it and eventually he will get the idea of going out. 
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Viktor’s Dad (12 mo ago)

Bud D said:


> You have a baby vizsla. He wants to be with you not be alone. You can try rolling a towel up jelly roll fashion and putting that in his crate around his body so he can snuggle into it an get some warmth. You can also try putting an article of your clothing into or next to his crate so he smells you and thinks you are near and you can try putting a towel over his crate. That might help with the howling or barking.
> 
> Potty training -- Again he is a baby and just like a human baby you are on his body's schedule
> you have to keep taking him outside every half hour or so. The time will get longer and you will get an idea of how often he pees/poops. You just have to keep at it and eventually he will get the idea of going out.
> Hope this is helpful.


These are great ideas. We still chuck a t-shirt from the day in the crate at night. We also used a stuffed toy with a simulated heartbeat (from Amazon) which also seemed to help.


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

Bud D said:


> You have a baby vizsla. He wants to be with you not be alone. You can try rolling a towel up jelly roll fashion and putting that in his crate around his body so he can snuggle into it an get some warmth. You can also try putting an article of your clothing into or next to his crate so he smells you and thinks you are near and you can try putting a towel over his crate. That might help with the howling or barking.
> 
> Potty training -- Again he is a baby and just like a human baby you are on his body's schedule
> you have to keep taking him outside every half hour or so. The time will get longer and you will get an idea of how often he pees/poops. You just have to keep at it and eventually he will get the idea of going out.
> Hope this is helpful.


Thank you for your reply. His crate is covered and he is actually fine in his crate at night, so long as he has his cozy bed to curl up in. (Knock on wood) It’s naps throughout the day that are a problem. He gets overtired all the time and won’t settle down, which is of course a vicious cycle. It’s been nearly impossible when we are both working at home, even though he always has one or the other of us with him. He isn’t entertained by Kongs, etc., hasn’t quite figured out how to keep himself entertained. At all. On the plus side, no accidents today … so far. On the minus, today he has figured out that sitting by the door = unlimited trips outdoors.


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

Viktor’s Dad said:


> These are great ideas. We still chuck a t-shirt from the day in the crate at night. We also used a stuffed toy with a simulated heartbeat (from Amazon) which also seemed to help.


Thanks for your reply. Nights aren’t our problem, though. We also have the Snuggle Puppy.


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

Having a pup (any pup) is part research, part trial and error and an immense amount of resilience/patience. It’s tough. And high energy dogs like V’s are never going to be an easy feat. For up to the next two years it’ll be SUPER up and down - they’re learning everything about us, our world and their place in it as well as having major sensory overload during the process as they develop. It’s not linear and everyone’s experience is going to be different, as they’re individuals. 

Honestly, I think everybody goes through the “what the **** was I thinking” thing even if it’s very fleeting. I have an 11 month old and some days I think wow how lucky am I, others I’m like… WHO RAISED YOU, CHILD?!?! 

There are great people on here with awesome advice health wise or behaviour wise or otherwise. But it really does come down to you and what you can put into it. It’ll be totally worth it as long as you’re willing to push your patience to it’s limits and put your all into helping the pup develop and learn best they can. Just know you’re not alone haha, it can be ROUGH


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

Pupmum99 said:


> Having a pup (any pup) is part research, part trial and error and an immense amount of resilience/patience. It’s tough. And high energy dogs like V’s are never going to be an easy feat. For up to the next two years it’ll be SUPER up and down - they’re learning everything about us, our world and their place in it as well as having major sensory overload during the process as they develop. It’s not linear and everyone’s experience is going to be different, as they’re individuals.
> 
> Honestly, I think everybody goes through the “what the **** was I thinking” thing even if it’s very fleeting. I have an 11 month old and some days I think wow how lucky am I, others I’m like… WHO RAISED YOU, CHILD?!?!
> 
> There are great people on here with awesome advice health wise or behaviour wise or otherwise. But it really does come down to you and what you can put into it. It’ll be totally worth it as long as you’re willing to push your patience to it’s limits and put your all into helping the pup develop and learn best they can. Just know you’re not alone haha, it can be ROUGH


Thank you very much. Another terrible day of wild mania. The sweet pup who used to climb up to snuggle now just scrambles up repeatedly to go nuts trying to bite any part of me he can reach around the toys I use for shields. He’s gone directly from newborn to terrible twos.

I’m trying very hard, getting help from a training group and you wonderful people here, but am losing the battle. He’s plainly tapped out, but other than putting him in his kennel to scream for an hour, which not only feels very cruel, makes it awfully difficult for my husband to conduct business on the phone … I am at a loss🤯


----------



## mgd553 (Aug 26, 2017)

Twin Cities? I’m there, if you do want to get rid of him just let me know 

Seriously though I don’t remember much of that stage. My guy was in the crate one night, then I was with him (my mistake). Now I could put him back in but and he would be good but he stays out, he prefers human contact and his cozy cave over everything else in the world. He was pretty good at potty training but it did take a couple of weeks, then a month later he would randomly walk across the floor and pee as he went. No idea why. He would not walk on a leash for 3-4 weeks, I remember taking a video when he finally did that. Then he would pull constantly. Today he is almost perfect, he is almost 5. I found that after 2 1/2 years he totally mellowed out and if I leave he sleeps downstairs in his cozy cave and comes back when I come home. I have to urge him out of bed in the morning as he likes his sleep. Other than the hair that comes off when I pet him he is one of the best dogs I have ever had.

Best of luck, if will be well worth it!


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

Accidental post 😳


----------



## WoodsyOne (9 mo ago)

mgd553 said:


> Twin Cities? I’m there, if you do want to get rid of him just let me know
> 
> Seriously though I don’t remember much of that stage. My guy was in the crate one night, then I was with him (my mistake). Now I could put him back in but and he would be good but he stays out, he prefers human contact and his cozy cave over everything else in the world. He was pretty good at potty training but it did take a couple of weeks, then a month later he would randomly walk across the floor and pee as he went. No idea why. He would not walk on a leash for 3-4 weeks, I remember taking a video when he finally did that. Then he would pull constantly. Today he is almost perfect, he is almost 5. I found that after 2 1/2 years he totally mellowed out and if I leave he sleeps downstairs in his cozy cave and comes back when I come home. I have to urge him out of bed in the morning as he likes his sleep. Other than the hair that comes off when I pet him he is one of the best dogs I have ever had.
> 
> Best of luck, if will be well worth it!


Thank you. He has to be returned to the breeder per Bill of Sale, but good on you for being willing!


----------



## Mnk (Jul 28, 2021)

WoodsyOne said:


> Hello everyone. I’m so glad to have found this group. We are at wit’s end and need support and suggestions. We dreamed for years of bringing our puppy home and thought we were completely prepared in every way. But despite knowing it was going to be HARD work, especially the first month, we're really struggling.
> 
> Nighttime is kind of okay, which is a relief. Our male pup goes right to sleep in his crate in his bed and only gets me up once or twice. That is the only thing going well for us. Potty training is still a mess. But what has us losing it is we can't seem to make any progress getting him on a schedule, most notably napping or occupying himself in his crate or pen for even short times during the day so we can move freely and simply make/eat meals and take care of necessary tasks. Despite providing toys, Kong, etc., to keep him occupied, the barking, screaming and fuss are absolutely nonstop.
> 
> ...


Hi!! oh I read your post and I felt so related! We have a V that now has 13 months. We have also 2 GSP (7 y.old) that hate him since day one! And I have similar issues with my husband, he is a dog lover but sometimes I thinks a vizsla is overwelming for him... Stressed because is so demanding a V puppy. 
So i´m the only one in charge of my beautiful boy, and yes, if he was alone in his crate at day he barked... non stop. But has been improving since day one, incredible. First week our neighbor texted me asking if our dog was sick because all the noise!! 😱
He learned fast his routines (cuople of months, that I think was fast), but he needs the schedule. He´s so loving that at night he needs extra cuddles in the crate to go to sleep... if you don´t do it he barks... is just like a baby. Even at night he doesn´t like darkness so I have to go out with him so he can pee in our back yard. 😅

I tried most of Kong toys, he´s not into any of the red/black ones that you can stuff. He likes anything that squeaks!! So i can tell you now that I found a Kong duck that squeaks but its not as loud as other kong animals that he loves. He also loves Godog toys, specially fur ones (dragons!). is relaxing for him I think, he bites them like chewing.
And loves puzzes, loves the blue trixie lab, Nina Ottosson, lickimat and indoor chuckit balls/toys. And the one that he loves and has last (no idea if it´s good or bad, just worked for us) a wooden antler from GIGwi. He still cant destroy it, so its the best for us when he´s alone... one day he ate the door frame while he was "taking a nap" in the laundry room. 
I don´t know i´f you can, but here worked for me play in the back yard, or inside,with squeakers balls, so he fetch and back and forth... also we go to the park near to our home and we go for walks... 30 min early in the morning, another 30 at afternoon... increasing time now he´s older. and with 10 mts long leash so he can run but in control while he learn recall. (still working on that). And off leash walks on the weekends, early so no distractions.. still a work in progress. (more than once he has ended in the lagoon chasing ducks)

And short training times, 10 minutes: sit, paw, hi five, down, spin. up... and about potty training I repited every time we went out the word "pee, pee" and in one month I think, he was able to understand that. he crieas at the dorr so we know he wants to pee or else. Vizslas are incredible smart, I can compare with our previous dogs over the years (collies, GSP, Cocker spaniel, great dane, golden)... Vizslas are fast lerners, but extra velcro. When I work at home he likes to seat in the same chair with me, in the back and puts his head in my shoulder. I think they need a lot of contact, when we are at home and he need a nad, he cries because want someone to be beside him. 🥰
Almost forgot!... and frozen lickimat with greek yogurt and peanut butter. one day lickimat, one pizzle, one lab, and so...
I can tell you that still a lots of things frustrated me, still no relaxing on leash walks, hates nail cuttings, still a very reactive dog when he sees other dogs (extra intense playing), but I love him sooooo much. I really think that he belongs with me, that he has been pushing me to be patient and constant (I have 3 kids and he´s more demanding!). 
Hope you can find light soon, and help, a trainer that can help you achieve more with your dog. Is very hard at first, maybe more that other puppies, but so worth it. My V was kicked of from training class at 4 months because he was too intense!! all the other puppies behaved so well 😂😂😂
Im not in the US, I know that there you can find the help you need. Start classes with him on weekends if you can... agility, obedience, etc. 
Here Hunter has been a challenge, but its going forward. 🧡🧡🧡
And a long time ago we tried to have a cat... and didn´t work, but we found him the perfect home. Just in case... I can tell that you´re doing your best!! however everything turns out will be for the best. Sending you a lots of light and good vibes. 💛💛💛

(Hope you understand, spanish is my native language so I tried my best!)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2019)

WoodsyOne said:


> Hello everyone. I’m so glad to have found this group. We are at wit’s end and need support and suggestions. We dreamed for years of bringing our puppy home and thought we were completely prepared in every way. But despite knowing it was going to be HARD work, especially the first month, we're really struggling.
> 
> Nighttime is kind of okay, which is a relief. Our male pup goes right to sleep in his crate in his bed and only gets me up once or twice. That is the only thing going well for us. Potty training is still a mess. But what has us losing it is we can't seem to make any progress getting him on a schedule, most notably napping or occupying himself in his crate or pen for even short times during the day so we can move freely and simply make/eat meals and take care of necessary tasks. Despite providing toys, Kong, etc., to keep him occupied, the barking, screaming and fuss are absolutely nonstop.
> 
> ...


I can see I am late to responding to this so hopefully things have worked themselves out. However with our pup, we basically did the cry it out method like you would for a baby. We left him home alone in his crate for a couple of hours one day while we went to church, he was quiet when we came home, then the next day the same thing, we left him home alone in his covered crate while I went and ran errands for an hour or so. Just like a baby they need to learn to self soothe, it’s really hard for both pup and parent if you are there listening to them “cry it out”. This probably won’t be a popular opinion with a lot of people but ours caught on really quickly and he was happy to be in his create 3 days into it. He happily goes in his great quietly and calmly now for however long we need him to be in it. Best thing ever for all of us. Good luck!!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm late responding and you already have tons of good advice here. I can offer that what you are experiencing is completely normal. It's all about scheduling with these buggers, they thrive on it. Thing is that won't really click until a few months and then things will slowly get better until 5.5-6.5 months old and all of a sudden you have a different pup. I remember the first time Ellie laid down on her own in my office on a blanket, her first time "self-settling" , brought tears to my eyes.

Our neighbor recently got a doodle pup, and day one he's finding a nice spot on the carpet, plopping down and taking a nap on his own. I just shook my head...


----------



## Young_vizsla_owner (Dec 15, 2021)

WoodsyOne said:


> Hello everyone. I’m so glad to have found this group. We are at wit’s end and need support and suggestions. We dreamed for years of bringing our puppy home and thought we were completely prepared in every way. But despite knowing it was going to be HARD work, especially the first month, we're really struggling.
> 
> Nighttime is kind of okay, which is a relief. Our male pup goes right to sleep in his crate in his bed and only gets me up once or twice. That is the only thing going well for us. Potty training is still a mess. But what has us losing it is we can't seem to make any progress getting him on a schedule, most notably napping or occupying himself in his crate or pen for even short times during the day so we can move freely and simply make/eat meals and take care of necessary tasks. Despite providing toys, Kong, etc., to keep him occupied, the barking, screaming and fuss are absolutely nonstop.
> 
> ...





WoodsyOne said:


> Hello everyone. I’m so glad to have found this group. We are at wit’s end and need support and suggestions. We dreamed for years of bringing our puppy home and thought we were completely prepared in every way. But despite knowing it was going to be HARD work, especially the first month, we're really struggling.
> 
> Nighttime is kind of okay, which is a relief. Our male pup goes right to sleep in his crate in his bed and only gets me up once or twice. That is the only thing going well for us. Potty training is still a mess. But what has us losing it is we can't seem to make any progress getting him on a schedule, most notably napping or occupying himself in his crate or pen for even short times during the day so we can move freely and simply make/eat meals and take care of necessary tasks. Despite providing toys, Kong, etc., to keep him occupied, the barking, screaming and fuss are absolutely nonstop.
> 
> ...


Hi you seem to be going through the normal puppy phase for a pup. I think being at wits end 10 days into having a new pup is quite concerning so you should really speak to your husband about what his expectations where when you guys got this pup.

your Vizsla pup will be difficult to manage from 2-5 months, as they are very energetic, high needs breed (around 6months is when my Vizsla at least started to behave better, listen better, stop whining, but this could depend on each pup) . They need socialization (being around people and dogs), high exercise to tire them out, and understanding patient owners who will stick it out with him during his puppy phase.

I think a previous comment was Vizslanalyzing you because from the initial post the way you described the puppy was as if you were blindsided by normal puppy behavior. (Maybe that’s why he asked what in your world is a good 24hrs with a pup)

IT WILL GET BETTER,JUST STICK TO ROUTINE AND PATIENCE. THEY ARE SO WORTH IT!


----------



## EliseS (12 mo ago)

WoodsyOne said:


> Thank you very much! Right now I’m focusing on getting to that 12-week mark. Seems like that can be the first turning point? Will set 6 mos. as the next carrot! Good news is that we set the playpen up out in the room where my husband works, and things went incredibly well. Of course I was still around to provide potty breaks, etc., but … I’m taking that as progress and a good sign. Thank you, again. P.S. 6-8 hours, huh? 😂


Yes hang in there!! It does get better. My V is now 7 months she is starting to enter the teenage dog period. I can relate to your experiences and frustrations. I struggled and still am a little with the potty training. For sure they are all different. I was not as good about taking her out every 20-30 min which looking back was a big part and of the problem. We have the potty bell and also had that same issue with it being at the front door which she could not get to to ring as she was gated in our kitchen while we were home. We put another in the kitchen at the door there. She learned quickly to ring it. Now she is allowed out of kitchen while we are there and watching her and will ring the bell sometimes very 5-10 min just because she wants to go outside ( can get a little annoying especially if i just took her out!)
keep at the potty training. One thing i have found really helped when i Crate trained her was i set up a s did the exact same every time i put her in Crate: soothing anti- anxiety music


----------



## EliseS (12 mo ago)

EliseS said:


> Yes hang in there!! It does get better. My V is now 7 months she is starting to enter the teenage dog period. I can relate to your experiences and frustrations. I struggled and still am a little with the potty training. For sure they are all different. I was not as good about taking her out every 20-30 min which looking back was a big part and of the problem. We have the potty bell and also had that same issue with it being at the front door which she could not get to to ring as she was gated in our kitchen while we were home. We put another in the kitchen at the door there. She learned quickly to ring it. Now she is allowed out of kitchen while we are there and watching her and will ring the bell sometimes very 5-10 min just because she wants to go outside ( can get a little annoying especially if i just took her out!)
> keep at the potty training. One thing i have found really helped when i Crate trained her was i set up a s did the exact same every time i put her in Crate: soothing anti- anxiety music
> for dogs, and she had this stuffed doggie with heartbeat thing you can turn on. i put that from day one and she now has it as her comfort toy like a toddler has a blanket. eveytime i put her in i give her a couple pieces of cheese ( which she only gets to go in crate) Now She just goes in the Crate when she sees i have the cheese or i just tell her house. She is in the Crate during day when i go to work. just 3-4 hours at a time. I also cover Crate this means it’s quiet time. Everyone also already gave great advice.
> 6 months you will see he is getting there!


----------



## MillyMoll (Jan 8, 2022)

I think it’s absolutely normal for some people to think “what the heck have I done” after bringing their pup home. I’ve had dogs my whole life but never a vizsla and kimi was like a hurricane! I can laugh about it now, but when he was little he was the most energetic and needy pup I’d ever known. My hands and arms were shredded and I was exhausted. But 10 months on he’s such a lovely boy. Loved by all who meet him. I can’t add to the great advice you’ve already had. But i just wanted to say that if you can, please hang in there. It’s not easy and I don’t doubt this will be the last time whilst your pup is learning to fit in with your family that you’ll feel at your wits end. But if you can push through, the reward you’ll have is honestly like nothing else. One day the potty training will just ‘click’ the biting will suddenly stop, the need for constant stimulation lessens. But it does all take time and patience.


----------



## Rhiannon19 (9 mo ago)

WoodsyOne said:


> Hello everyone. I’m so glad to have found this group. We are at wit’s end and need support and suggestions. We dreamed for years of bringing our puppy home and thought we were completely prepared in every way. But despite knowing it was going to be HARD work, especially the first month, we're really struggling.
> 
> Nighttime is kind of okay, which is a relief. Our male pup goes right to sleep in his crate in his bed and only gets me up once or twice. That is the only thing going well for us. Potty training is still a mess. But what has us losing it is we can't seem to make any progress getting him on a schedule, most notably napping or occupying himself in his crate or pen for even short times during the day so we can move freely and simply make/eat meals and take care of necessary tasks. Despite providing toys, Kong, etc., to keep him occupied, the barking, screaming and fuss are absolutely nonstop.
> 
> ...


Potty training- best thing I can recommend is bring them out on a leash. Be boring & wait for them to go. At first it will be every 30 minutes. There are apps or some make excel spreadsheets to figure out their dogs typical schedule. If you use a crate-once the door is opened immediately outside on a leash & wait for them to go potty. Make sure to praise/through a party when they go outside. Look disappointed if they have an accident inside the house but no scolding. I use nature’s miracle as a enzyme cleaner for the inside of the house for any accidents.

another thought is hospital bed pads (mine eats pee pads) because they are washable. I lined the crate with them & still use them on the sofa underneath a blanket. It has been an easier cleanup whether wet/muddy paws on the sofa or accident in the night in the crate.

I cannot recommend enough what saved my sanity was obedience classes! I signed my girl up ASAP. Look for akc star puppy or puppy kindergarten. She already has two titles at 15 months old. I kept going with obedience classes & it helped me understand how to communicate with her (positive reinforcement trainer). Now we are on to tricks & that has been super fun!! I’m going to look into rally obedience too! But for the first few months- yes she drove me to tears & made me think twice. I wouldn’t change anything for the world.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

It is true the V's are all different. My first would only pee on grass when we got him. Living in Boston there wasn't a lot of places with grass. My second, now in the countryside potty trained very quickly. I do remember for both of them, acting really excited and silly when they did go outside. Always had high value treats in my pockets and loaded them up, jumped up and down. Then I played with them outside for awhile. Didn't want them to think...once I pee I have to go inside. 

As for the crate, I put them on the schedule they would have when I was working at a young age. Crate from 9:00-11:00 for naps and then again after lunch. Fed meals in there, had treats in there so when they went in it was a yippee, gave them new toys in there.


----------



## lolad471 (Jun 18, 2021)

Oh yes the joys of being a first time vizsla puppy owner. I myself just got my first vizsla pup last September. While I have had experience with dogs it was my first puppy and I’m sure many can agree that vizsla pups can be challenging due to their energy levels. First, please know that this is normal to have frustrations when you first bring your puppy home. I really struggled with his biting but honestly things got so much better once we got over the training hurdles.

For potty training from what I read I think you’re doing it correctly. Taking the puppy out every 20 minutes - for me honestly I had to take him out more frequently sometimes such as if he drank lots of water or played really hard. You may have to adjust the time if you find he potties before the 20 minute period. One thing a trainer told us that was helpful to me was always put your puppy on a leash during potty training, bring them to the same spots for pee and poop (sometimes those will be different spots), immediately after they potty praise the **** out of them, have a potty party and also give them high value treats after every single time they go outside. If they go inside your house, calmly pick them up, put them on a leash. take them outside, if they go again but this time outside reward reward reward. High value treats made a huge difference and always reward outside not after you come into the house because I learned that confuses them which I had no idea. And once you have a potty routine keep rewarding even if you think they’ve learned potty training stay consistent. I made the mistake in thinking he was done potty training and he regressed to going inside again because I stopped giving him treats when he went outside.

For biting my final lifesaver was when the trainer told me about Binaca, it’s a mint breath spray that isn’t harmful to the eyes or nose or mouth, but dogs don’t like the taste or smell. So whenever he tried to bite I just would spritz him inside his mouth while also saying “no bite” and it only took maybe two times for him to understand no biting. Every dog is different though so you have to find what works. Another option that I tried that didn’t work for us was just exchanging our hands for toys, he didn’t really get it. He also would attack my clothes and jump while walking which always was a huge frustration because I was worried he was going to tear a hole in my clothes or pull them off. He definitely put lots of holes in my clothes but I took it as I knew what I was getting into and he's just a baby.

I would suggest crate training if you haven’t already for times that you need to get stuff done or he needs quiet time. Puppies need more naps than we think. I didn’t know that until my trainer told me. If your puppy likes the crate at night but not during the day then you may need to start smaller. For instance just start feeding meals on the outside of the crate, then move to feeding meals inside the crate, then once he’s ok with that you can feed him and shut the door in the crate but stay there outside the door. Then after that you can start doing small amounts of time with the door open, if he’s ok with that move to door shut for small amounts of time without leaving the room. Then you work your way up to leaving the room. Never open the door if your puppy is crying or barking. Always wait until he’s quiet. There’s a lot of good info out there on crate training. But then once he is quiet for quite a bit while you leave the room for say about 15 minutes you can start naps. I would let him sleep until he woke up on his own and then immediately take puppy outside. That will help you and your husband get to a point where he is quiet so your husband can work and you can do whatever is needed done around the house.

I promise you it gets better by about 5 months you’ll be thinking back like wow that was challenging but now he’s such a great dog I’m so glad I didn’t give up.


----------

